# My OEB & APBT .. few pics



## LoveMyBullysXo (Oct 5, 2010)

New to the forum .. these are my 2 kids ... 2 year old apbt male 85 lbs .. 5 month old oeb w/female 50 lbs .. hope you enjoy =)


----------



## LoveMyBullysXo (Oct 5, 2010)

*More pics of my oeb & apbt*


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

Good looking pics! I love the puppy


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

cute pups


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

very cute pups that bulldog loos like she has a tear drop , what a sweet face. love em both thanks for posting pics  and Welcome by the way


----------



## LoveMyBullysXo (Oct 5, 2010)

Thanks there my babys  glad i found this forum as well .. i was posting on another forum and they werent to fond of pitbulls


----------



## AdrianVall (Dec 16, 2009)

Great pics! But man, that OEB is to cute! Oh my goondess.. what a great looking pup!


----------



## AdrianVall (Dec 16, 2009)

Dude, english bulldogs make the most adorable puppies ever! LOL. Great pics again. The Pittie looks great as well!


----------



## LoveMyBullysXo (Oct 5, 2010)

thanks .. i fell in love with her the min i seen her .. shes a very good pup so far .. growing very fast


----------



## LoveMyBullysXo (Oct 5, 2010)

By the way your dogs are so cute .. i love the brindle one


----------



## LoveMyBullysXo (Oct 5, 2010)

*Max & Matilda Some More *


----------



## LoveMyBullysXo (Oct 5, 2010)

Thank you  shes a sweet heart


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Gorgeous pups! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Cute pups. glad to see you like it here. Can't wait to see more picks.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Love your baby dogs!!!!


----------



## LoveMyBullysXo (Oct 5, 2010)

Thanks :woof:


----------

